# FreeBSD does not see Cisco Broadcom 5709 ethernet adapter.



## borisman (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello friends.

I have recently installed PCI-E Cisco Broadcom 5709 4-Port Gigabit Ethernet 109427-001 N2XX-ABPCI03-M3 adapter (https://www.cisco.com/c/dam/en/us/p...-series-blade-servers/1CS5709-TB100-Cisco.pdf) into my old trusty home server running 12.2-RELEASE-p6

The adapter is installed into the PCI-Ex16 slot which typically is used for installing videocards.

Perhaps I'm missing something obvious, like, maybe one simply can't install PCI-Ex4 cards into PCI-Ex16 slots. I actually never tried to install PCI-E cards into PCI-Ex16 video slots.

Nevertheless, despite my best efforts:


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
1   36 0xffffffff80200000  1196640 kernel
2    1 0xffffffff81398000   3b60a8 zfs.ko
3    2 0xffffffff8174f000     a460 opensolaris.ko
4    1 0xffffffff81921000     1840 uhid.ko
5    1 0xffffffff81923000     28c8 ums.ko
6    1 0xffffffff81926000     1a40 wmt.ko
7    1 0xffffffff81928000      acf mac_ntpd.ko
8    1 0xffffffff81929000      1a2 blank_saver.ko
10    1 0xffffffff81972000    151a8 pefs.ko
28    1 0xffffffff8192a000    473f4 if_bce.ko <- HERE
```

The card still cannot be seen by the system. Worse news is it is not listed even in pciconf output:


```
# pciconf -l | grep class=0x02
em0@pci0:1:8:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x00db0e11 chip=0x10108086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
em1@pci0:1:8:1:    class=0x020000 card=0x00db0e11 chip=0x10108086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
re0@pci0:4:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x82c61043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
em2@pci0:6:1:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x00db0e11 chip=0x10108086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
em3@pci0:6:1:1:    class=0x020000 card=0x00db0e11 chip=0x10108086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
re1@pci0:10:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x82c61043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
re2@pci0:12:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x816810ec chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
```

Here is the full output of pciconf:


```
# pciconf -lv
none0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x050000 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x075410de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
isab0@pci0:0:1:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x075c10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] LPC Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
none1@pci0:0:1:1:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x075210de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none2@pci0:0:1:2:    class=0x050000 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x075110de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none3@pci0:0:1:3:    class=0x0b4000 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x075310de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor'
    class      = processor
none4@pci0:0:1:4:    class=0x050000 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x056810de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
ohci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x0c0310 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x077b10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:2:1:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x077c10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:4:0:    class=0x0c0310 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x077d10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:4:1:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x077e10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
atapci0@pci0:0:6:0:    class=0x01018a card=0x82e21043 chip=0x075910de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] IDE'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none5@pci0:0:7:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x82af1043 chip=0x077410de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:8:0:    class=0x060401 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x075a10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ahci0@pci0:0:9:0:    class=0x010185 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x0ad010de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SATA Controller (non-AHCI mode)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
pcib2@pci0:0:11:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x056910de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:16:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x077810de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:18:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x075b10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:19:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x077a10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib8@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x077a10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb0@pci0:0:24:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x12001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb1@pci0:0:24:1:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x12011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 10h Processor Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:2:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x12021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:3:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x12031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:24:4:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x12041022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 10h Processor Link Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
em0@pci0:1:8:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x00db0e11 chip=0x10108086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
em1@pci0:1:8:1:    class=0x020000 card=0x00db0e11 chip=0x10108086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
atapci1@pci0:1:9:0:    class=0x018000 card=0x31141095 chip=0x31141095 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Image, Inc.'
    device     = 'SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
none6@pci0:1:10:0:    class=0x0c0010 card=0x82941043 chip=0x581111c1 rev=0x70 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Corporation'
    device     = 'FW322/323 [TrueFire] 1394a Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
vgapci0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x82e21043 chip=0x084910de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'C77 [GeForce 8200]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
re0@pci0:4:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x82c61043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
pcib6@pci0:5:0:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01251033 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NEC Corporation'
    device     = 'uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib7@pci0:5:0:1:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01251033 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NEC Corporation'
    device     = 'uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
em2@pci0:6:1:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x00db0e11 chip=0x10108086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
em3@pci0:6:1:1:    class=0x020000 card=0x00db0e11 chip=0x10108086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82546EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
pcib9@pci0:8:0:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x803a111d rev=0x0e hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Microsemi / PMC / IDT'
    device     = 'PES4T4 PCI Express Switch'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib10@pci0:9:2:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x803a111d rev=0x0e hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Microsemi / PMC / IDT'
    device     = 'PES4T4 PCI Express Switch'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib11@pci0:9:3:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x803a111d rev=0x0e hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Microsemi / PMC / IDT'
    device     = 'PES4T4 PCI Express Switch'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib12@pci0:9:4:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x803a111d rev=0x0e hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Microsemi / PMC / IDT'
    device     = 'PES4T4 PCI Express Switch'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
re1@pci0:10:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x82c61043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
xhci0@pci0:11:0:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x34831106 chip=0x34831106 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VL805/806 xHCI USB 3.0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
re2@pci0:12:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x816810ec chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## usdmatt (Apr 27, 2021)

The device should be showing as none@pci... if it's detected but not attached to a driver, which suggests it's either faulty or not showing up at all for some reason.

Generally speaking you can usually install smaller cards in the larger slots as physically it'll just connect to the pins for the first four lanes. I'm not 100% certain, but some motherboards (more likely desktop ones) may treat the gpu slot differently to others. Is there not another slot on the board you can try? What's the make/model of the board?

It's also worth looking through the bios settings for anything obvious about the x16 slot configuration.


----------



## borisman (Apr 27, 2021)

The motherboard is Asus M3N WS. And yes, perhaps going through the BIOS options will reveal something. I will let you know after I schedule home server downtime. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## T_P_H_Beastie (Apr 28, 2021)

From : https://www.truenas.com/community/threads/broadcom-5709-support.8244/

"Problem solved by disabling management firmware with uxdiag. I enabled that by mistake. It's used for things like iLo. The NIC does not work properly in unix with the flag on missing management fw."

Might be the same chipset as the one on the TrueNAS forum.


----------

